# World Financial Group?



## Michelle1983 (Jan 7, 2014)

Just curious if anyone has an thoughts or opinions of them? Someone was recently trying to get me to go to their information seminar but I'm not so sure. Another person told me to stay far away from them. 

Has anyone used them?


----------



## Janus (Oct 23, 2013)

Looks sketchy. Their website seems to be as much about recruiting "associates" as it is about getting clients. Of course that's just a first impression. Curious to see if anyone has a first-hand or second-hand story.

Apparently if I want to be an associate, "Your current experience level with financial services does not matter." Great!

See their site for recruiting associates here (http://www.wfgopportunity.ca/WFG-HowWeDoIt.aspx) and click on "world class events". Looks like something out of the Simpsons. I think they're waiting for The Leader to come out and give them a pep talk.  

Edit: never mind. I'm signing up to get this watch...

"WFG's Success Society honors the company's rising stars who have earned $50,000 in a consecutive12-month period. These associates receive a custom-styled gold WFG Success Society Watch to honor them for this achievement."


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

"trying to get me to go to their information seminar" is all I needed to read to know what I need to know about this outfit. The MO is always the same with these types of operations. 

Don't waste your time. There's no free lunch.


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

Here you go:
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=world+financial+group+scam


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

A very entertaining thread. Funny to see all the WFG trolls coming out to defend their rhetoric with more rhetoric and being called to the carpet on it:

http://forums.redflagdeals.com/world-financial-group-578783/

:chuncky:


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

Stay away....stay far away!


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Sounds a tad like Bernie Cornfeld's IOS: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Investors_Overseas_Service


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Anyone want to start the countdown timer for how long it takes a "new" user ID with 1 post to come on here and post "facts" about WFG? 

CC and FT might want to upgrade the server for all the hits to CMF.


----------



## Michelle1983 (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies - this definitely confirms my suspicions. I will be passing on their seminar then. Some interesting reads on them, thanks for posting that.


----------



## PatInTheHat (May 7, 2012)

It's technically not a pyramid scheme but for all intents and purposes it pretty much is. They recruit people with low financial IQ and convince them to purchase their high margin products from mutual funds to life insurance and then get them to convince their friends to do the same.

On the other hand I have some family members in it and it has been very good for them. They were financial idiots before and WFG taught them how to save money, pay off debt and invest for the future.

I really have no idea why someone would choose to go with WFC then work with an professional with actual experience and education but I could see situations where it may be beneficial for some.


----------



## Abii (Jun 22, 2017)

haha I'm glad I found this thread. 

A family member (of course!) has been trying to get me involved with this nonsense for quite some time. Last week I finally agreed to go to one of their conventions. I figured I could get him off my back and hang around a new city for a few days. NOPE! What a freak show this convention was. Speaker after speaker went up and sang the praises of the company and how WFG has changed his/her life. I witnessed 3 days of tears, singing, screaming, propaganda, bull **** etc... But the weirdest part of it all was the awards ceremony. Everybody was sent back to their hotel rooms at around 4 pm so they could put on their fancy suits/gowns. We come back and listen to 2 more hours of bull **** before they start handing out awards. That went on for 2 hours. There were awards for the most money made (top 20 from every category), most number of recruits, "rising stars" etc... Out of the roughly thousand people there, I only found one person that I could have a normal conversation with. Everybody else was a certified cult member. Even the ones that hadn't been recruited yet. The convention was like a concert and these potential recruits were drinking it in like water. 

A lot of the speakers mentioned their background. Not one person had any financial background, and they emphasized this heavily. In fact, one of the speakers mentioned that it's a negative to have a lot of education because such people are not "coach-able" and they "know too much." 

We drove back home on Sunday. I thought I was off the hook, but my family member asked me to visit them at their office. At first I refused, but ended up going out of respect. I truly think it's possible to make money in this company and that, for some people, it's not a waste of time (if money is all that matters). But at the end of the day the emphasis is on recruitment. It's a multi-level marketing company in every sense of the phrase. On your first day you get trained on recruiting people. They have multiple training sessions every week on recruitment. They hold conventions to convince people to join the company. I can go on and on. I spent a few hundred dollars over the past week on this nonsense, but in some ways it was good entertainment.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Very brave of you! It sounds like you escaped without drinking the coolaide. Or did you - "I truly think its possible to make money in this company" :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## off.by.10 (Mar 16, 2014)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> Or did you - "I truly think its possible to make money in this company" :eek2: :eek2:


It is likely *possible* to make money in most of those multi-level marketing sort-of-pyramidal schemes. It's just you have to work awfully hard for it and be willing to piss off your entire social network by pestering them with the product. They're essentially sales jobs which means they're definitely not for everyone.


----------



## Abii (Jun 22, 2017)

off.by.10 said:


> It is likely *possible* to make money in most of those multi-level marketing sort-of-pyramidal schemes. It's just you have to work awfully hard for it and be willing to piss off your entire social network by pestering them with the product. They're essentially sales jobs which means they're definitely not for everyone.


That's pretty much what I meant.


----------

